# i thought a piranha at 2.5 to 3 inches should be eating more



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

i just bought a baby piraya hes about 2.5 to 3 inches i gave him a small pieace of cat fish at about 7:30 this morning he ate the whole thing and had a nice little bulge in his stomach then i tryed to feed him at about 2:30pm and he wouldnt eat then i just tryed to feed him agin now that its 4:30 he still wont eat i thought at this size they should be eating three to four times a day


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

tiran said:


> i just bought a baby piraya hes about 2.5 to 3 inches i gave him a small pieace of cat fish at about 7:30 this morning he ate the whole thing and had a nice little bulge in his stomach then i tryed to feed him at about 2:30pm and he wouldnt eat then i just tryed to feed him agin now that its 4:30 he still wont eat i thought at this size they should be eating three to four times a day


why dont you just try feeding once in the morning and then again at night. your prob bugging him out by throwing food in their all day.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

at that size, feeding once a day is plenty


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> at that size, feeding once a day is plenty


Just going to say that. As they get larger they can go longer periods without needing food.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> at that size, feeding once a day is plenty


Just going to say that. As they get larger they can go longer periods without needing food.
[/quote]

im sorry i just got caught up in the hype from hearing people on here who have piranha at that size saying that there piranhas eat three to four times a day and that should be normal for them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its when they are fry that they need to be feed over and over. Is the piraya by itself? if it is then once a day is fine since it wouldn't have to compete with others for food.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

geo20 said:


> i just bought a baby piraya hes about 2.5 to 3 inches i gave him a small pieace of cat fish at about 7:30 this morning he ate the whole thing and had a nice little bulge in his stomach then i tryed to feed him at about 2:30pm and he wouldnt eat then i just tryed to feed him agin now that its 4:30 he still wont eat i thought at this size they should be eating three to four times a day


why dont you just try feeding once in the morning and then again at night. your prob bugging him out by throwing food in their all day.








[/quote]
i agree..twice a day should be enough..they'll eat when they hungry


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jayjulesjohn said:


> i just bought a baby piraya hes about 2.5 to 3 inches i gave him a small pieace of cat fish at about 7:30 this morning he ate the whole thing and had a nice little bulge in his stomach then i tryed to feed him at about 2:30pm and he wouldnt eat then i just tryed to feed him agin now that its 4:30 he still wont eat i thought at this size they should be eating three to four times a day


why dont you just try feeding once in the morning and then again at night. your prob bugging him out by throwing food in their all day.








[/quote]
i agree..twice a day should be enough..they'll eat when they hungry
[/quote]
two smaller portions at different times of the day is fine, but just remove any uneaten food if it isnt eaten in an hour.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

i'm glad i seen this cause i to have been trying to feed 3 times a day and have noticed a major slowdown in feeding i cut back to 2 times a day morning and night and have found they eat a lot at night feeding but hardly touch anything the next morning then go all day with nothing then go crazy for that last feeding. they are about 3in and getting big fast i am wondering if 7 in my 125g is even gonna work? i think as they grow the fighting will get worse but i hope not.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

they will grow depending on how much you feed them and condition of ur tank...125g will last for a long time though


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's unnatural for fish from the Pygocentrus genus to be solitary.
When they are, there is no competition for food, so they eat much less aggressively, and subsequently, much less quantity.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> at that size, feeding once a day is plenty


Just going to say that. As they get larger they can go longer periods without needing food.
[/quote]

ditto


----------

